# Fresh Water Drain Tap



## Aeron (Jun 6, 2019)

I have a 2008 Cheyenne 630 and decided to remove the blue fresh water drain tap to see If I could free it up a bit as it was too stiff to turn. I found it was held in place by thread tape and inserted into the corrugated tubing then held on with a jubilee clip. Is this how it is supposed to be, or should there be some form of adapter that it screws into and the adapter held in place with the jubilee clip. It all seems a bit home repair and not as robust as I thought it should be.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

I suspect it is as below is a pic from my 2007 Arapaho, all original.

In fairness it hasn’t caused any issues.

Terry


----------



## Aeron (Jun 6, 2019)

dghr272 said:


> I suspect it is as below is a pic from my 2007 Arapaho, all original.
> 
> In fairness it hasn't caused any issues.
> 
> Terry


Thanks dghr272, looks pretty much the same as mine so must be as its supposed to be. The threaded end and thread tape fooled me as there is no thread for it to go into as such.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

Yes, Terry's correct, my previous 2005 AutoTrail was exactly the same.

When my blue tap became stiff I replaced both it and the hose in the same manner.
.


----------

